# Apple Flavored Jerky Recipe



## justsmoke2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I was asked to post this recipe.  This recipe will work with beef, venison, or elk.  Those are the only 3 meats I have used it for.  It took over a year to tweak it where I was close to satisfied and still change it up now then.  Its a sweet jerky and for your first time I would follow it as close as you can.  Some of the ingrediates maybe hard to find but I found eventually in bigger food chains.  It is lightly salted and slightly sweet with a tang of pepper for good measure.  The result is perishable and must be refridgerated, unless it is dried completely.

5 lbs of meat I cut it at 1/8 thickness for easy drying.
2 C Teriyaki Sauce
2 C Apple Concentrate
1 C Brown Sugar
2 T Morton Tender Quick
1 T Kitchen Bouquet seasoning(its a liquid form look in liquid smoke area)
2 t Lowry's Seasoning salt
1 t Adolphs meat tenderizer
1 T Salt
1/2 t Black Pepper
1 t of red pepper
2 t of White Pepper
2 t Accent seasoning
1 t garlic powder
1 t onion powder
1 T Liquid Smoke (if your using a food dehydrater)
Mix all ingredients, place meat and marinate in covered plastic container.  Put in refrigerator for 24 hours. Smoke as you would normal jerky not over 165 though.  When complete store in air tight bags in the refrigerator or freeze for extended time.  When in the refrigerator it will start to get a moisture residue over it its better when it does that.
You can change it out with Soy Sauce instead of Teriyaki and it will take the sweetness down.  I also extra Cayenne pepper to it to kick it up a notch.  To much Cayenne will kill the taste. I used Apple concentrate cause it will give it a stronger apple flavor, you can use apple cider or apple juice.  If i need more liquid to cover my meat I use apple juice but you can cut it with water.  Don't be afraid to play with it.
I hope I got this posted right if not will moderator correct it for me. TY


----------



## white cloud (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting it TY.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like a great recipe to me......thanks for posting it!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude (Jul 31, 2008)

TY, with the tenderquick, you make RichTee proud.........


----------



## walking dude (Jul 31, 2008)

TY..........PERISHABLE?  with the tenderquick, it shouldn't be........if it IS perishable, then why use the tenderquick?


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 31, 2008)

When I was researching what I wanted to put in this one of the recipes I borrowed from had that in there about being perishable.  Mine never lasted very long to where I needed to worry about it.  This recipe actually comes from a whole bunch of recipes.  I just looked for common ingrediates and not so common and played with it.  When I did it I wasn't all that well informed on what I was doing.  So I always felt better to be safe then sorry. lol


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds great, thanks for sharing


----------



## supervman (Jul 31, 2008)

Mighty sporting of you. 
Thanks! 
V


----------



## sbv32 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, 
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, 
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, 
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, 
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, 
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, 
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You,


----------



## nwdave (Dec 16, 2009)

A year plus later but still a killer recipe.  SWMBO and I think that this is one excellent jerky.  Thank you.  It's now one of our go to recipes, for personal consumption.  Gotta lighten up on the spicey side, but.......


----------



## ga pine needle (Dec 18, 2009)

Could we get a sticky on this?


----------



## slosmoke (Dec 19, 2009)

How would it turn out in ground meat version ? Has anyone tried it ? I want to try it but Im thinking the recipe is a little wet for the ground meat.Anyone with input.Thanks


----------



## ga pine needle (Dec 19, 2009)

I keep putting off doing some ground jerky or snack sticks, I am going to do that soon. I'm with you on the recipe being geared toward using muscle meat. I bet you could use "dry" spices that were of the same type listed by justsmoke2 or as close as you could get and have some good stuff. I'm gona try that, just sounds to good not to try.


----------



## tommydunn (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like a great recipe, I'm gonna have to print that one out.  A buddy of mine just gave me his copy of a new book by J. Wayne Fears...How to Make Jerky and Pemmican.  Has anyone tried any of these yet?


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure how it would work as burger jerky cause its marinade.  Instead of using water to make the burger jerky use a apple concentrate.  Been awhile since I made burger jerky I think you can pull it off.  Thanks for all the comments also.  I did the spices so when you eat another piece your lips will begin to tingle.  Even thought the recipe calls for tender quick the amount is less then what you should use to cure it.


----------



## luv2eat (Feb 3, 2012)

I have done it a couple times with ground meat but stuffed into casings - my son just uses the jerky shooter and adds spices direct.  What I do is marinate grinder size chunks for the desired amount of time before grinding it.  I let it drain for a good spell, usually several hours, in the fridge.  Then I run it through the grinder, stuff the casings and toss into the smoker.  Haven't experimented w/o casings but would probably go at least 24 hours on the drain if I weren't using casings.


----------



## trubylynne (Apr 13, 2013)

will your apple flavored jerky recipe also work with a dehydrator?


----------

